# wireless trail cam



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone used a moultrie or smart scout trail cams that use the net and cell phone towers? seems like a good idea most of my huntin ground has really good cell service just curious if they are reliable


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those wireless things are mad expensive. They're 500-800 for the camera, and then 10 cents per picture downloaded up to 500. They get cheaper after 500, can't remember how much. And you can't view them w/out downloading them. Not even close to worth it IMO. You'll have to change the batteries at some point anyway.

Oh, and you have to pay some amount like 30 bucks a month for the service too...


----------

